# Best anchor to use offshore



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

I live in Atlanta but have been fishing offshore in Pensacola for a couple of years. I have a question regarding the best type of anchor to use. I have a 23' cuddy cabin. Any suggestions?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The absolute best anchor is the Horizon claw anchor. The eleven pound one will hold your boat in any seas you care to be out in. They are a one piece anchor that will not foul on the way down. Eight feet of 1/4" chain is all you need with this style of anchor. Buy a 600 ft spool of 5/8 to 1/2 rope an anchor retrieval system and you are good to go. The anchor will cost you 40.00 unless you catch it on sale. That being said everyone else that replys will tell you to get a Danforth.


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

hey wright, how do those horizon claw anchors 










keep from ending up upside down where the claw won't dig in? vs the danforth where either side down works the same?

Just wondering, I'm wanting to learn a little more about anchors and I've never seen the claw style.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The claw anchor is built so it will fall over and start to dig in because of the construction. Wright is correct they are the best anchors for offshore. A rock or wreckanchor is best for a wreck or the edge because of the large rocks and ledges at the edge. A wreck or rock anchor if hung can be powered out and the flukes will straighten out and can be rebent Back into shape when retreived.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Mighty Mite Wreck Anchor


----------



## richardh (Apr 3, 2008)

studied it and bought the claw last year - worked fine -then the DNR guys stop me at the ramp to chat and look at the boat. Had that claw hanging proudly from the bow pulpit. They told me to get a fluke style because the claw would not work well in the sand...now confused, I have put the old one back on!


----------



## richardh (Apr 3, 2008)

that is the conclusion I am coming to now....


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I posted "That's BS" after your comment and thendeleted it - -I should have said: Thru "hear-say" I hear they hold fine...


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone ever use a box anchor?

They're supposed to hold with only 2:1 scope and no chain?

Looks interesting, I've never seen one...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

none - unless chunking...

If bottomw fishing, you will typically do better by staying on the motors. Easier to control drift and stay right on top of the fish. With an anchor, you may be 50 feet away and never get bit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you for a fact, I have used a claw anchor on my boat to dive from ALWAYS anchored in sand or hung into the wreck and then removed from wreck and put into sand. Been out in 4 to 6 foot seas and returned to find anchor buried two feet below the sand and hadn't drug a foot. I have been using a claw anchor for 20 years never once had it foul on dropping it. Lets see you do that with a danforth type anchor. Whoever told you a claw wouldn't hold in sand is full of s%$t.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

DNR people know as much about anchoring as the FWC people know about our fishery.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Danforth


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You can't beat a fortress. They are more expensive, but I haven't had a single problem setting mine since I've gotten it and it's held in some pretty good winds, current and waves. I move it between boats and have used the smaller one (4 lbs I think) successfully on 18, 21 and 24 footers.



check out http://www.fortressanchors.com for some interesting tests on various anchor types.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (4/14/2008)*You can't beat a fortress. They are more expensive, but I haven't had a single problem setting mine since I've gotten it and it's held in some pretty good winds, current and waves. I move it between boats and have used the smaller one (4 lbs I think) successfully on 18, 21 and 24 footers.
> 
> 
> 
> check out http://www.fortressanchors.com for some interesting tests on various anchor types.




Use plenty of heavy chain and a long scope. They look good but are too light unless you compensate with more chain. Also back down while deploying or the anchor will be down current of the chain/rode.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (4/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (4/14/2008)*You can't beat a fortress. They are more expensive, but I haven't had a single problem setting mine since I've gotten it and it's held in some pretty good winds, current and waves. I move it between boats and have used the smaller one (4 lbs I think) successfully on 18, 21 and 24 footers.
> ...




Yeah, they are VERY light. I've got 10' of 5/8" chain on mine which I got from the get go and I've never had a problem with it. I think that applies to any danforth style anchor though.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I used my chain from a previous anchor (smaller steel danforth) and had to upgrade to exactly what you have. Seems to work OK now. When in a pinch on rode I put a 4# buoy weight on the front of the chain and it really helps lay it down.


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use a Danforth and have had it foul a couple of times and need to reset after not digging inas Sealark suggests. I have also had it hang at the edge oncewhile using my anchor ball.I had to replace itwith the spare I keep onboardand bend the tongue back and straighten the flukes a littleafter I gotback on land. Actually, I was pretty lucky to get it in and not have to cut the line. If you ever want to see why you don't ever tie off the stern, try stretching your anchor line out under power with a well hung anchor and then let off. My bow whipped around and we were moving back towards the anchor point throwing a small wake.

Here is my question to those more studied on these other anchors: What is the preference if you only have one anchor and you fish the edge regularly: Fortress, Wreck, or Danforth?

For reference, how do they compare in size for the same boat? i.e. 8 pound Danforth = x pound Fortress = y pound wreck.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I knew this thread would turn into a danforth lovefest but it is surprising how many people have bought into the fortress anchors. Who wants to fool with all the chain it takes to get a danforth or especially a fortress to dig in? I believe you could use a claw anchor with four feet of chain and it would work like a champ. I like to anchor a good distance from the wreck and use the current to bring the fish to me. The claw is a great sand anchor. If you are anchoring on natural bottom you need to shackle your chain at the point above the flukes then bring your chain along the shank and zip tie it at the end of the anchor shank. That way if you get hung up you can break the zip ties and pull the anchor out. You do need to drill that hole out a tad to accept a decent shackle though. Now back to the danforth and fortress enthusiasts.


----------



## DavidC (Oct 27, 2017)

*Delta enthusiast here...*

I've heard plenty of good things about the C-Claw. Might be worth looking into.

Been using my Lewmar Delta for close to 16 years now, though, without an issue. Sticks on the first try most times. Good article on selecting right size, reviews on the Delta etc.: https://citimarinestore.com/citiguide/lewmar-delta-anchor-quick-set-strong-hold-easy-pull/

Fortresses anchors do seem to have quite a bit of fans though...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

DavidC said:


> I've heard plenty of good things about the C-Claw. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> Been using my Lewmar Delta for close to 16 years now, though, without an issue. Sticks on the first try most times. Good article on selecting right size, reviews on the Delta etc.: https://citimarinestore.com/citiguide/lewmar-delta-anchor-quick-set-strong-hold-easy-pull/
> 
> Fortresses anchors do seem to have quite a bit of fans though...


16 years, no problem. I would say you have the best anchor. Claw or Plow are hard to beat and hard to foul when launched.  on the Fortress.


----------

